# what saw is this?



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Watch closely


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

Festool CS50 or I didn't look closely.

This is another interesting one.

https://toolguyd.com/festool-sawstop-equipped-table-saw/


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Festool CS50 or I didn t look closely.
> 
> This is another interesting one.
> 
> ...


At the 1:25 mark it shows the blade is moving to make the cut and wood is stationary. Didn't know the Festool saw did that.

The saw in your video doesn't show a continuous saw blade slot like the saw in my video. I do see the Festool logo in my video now that I look closer. Two different saws maybe?


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I am not 100% sure but I think its a kuminatcha saw

sorry


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I am not 100% sure but I think its a kuminatcha saw
> 
> sorry
> 
> - robscastle


I my first post, in that video at the 1:47 mark the logo on the side look like festool 325

The one TravisH links to is clearly a different saw the in my video. It has a cut out and that throat plate. 2 different saws.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think the kuminatcha saw only cuts Alder


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

I believe this is your Huckleberry, check right at the 1 minute mark. A black knob that before appeared to be a lock knob for tilt maybe, is drawn backward, and Zipppy there went the blade.






4+ K in the USA. gets ya one.

They come in other flavors it appears. Search push pull table saw


----------



## remdds (Mar 19, 2011)

2 saws. The second is a Mafell Erika.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Table.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

The first saw is a Festool C50 and it has the arm under the table to pull the blade towards you. A button switch on the handle also starts the dust collector. The video below shows a little more detail. Looks like a pain to get a lot of things under the table.






The saw i linked secondly is a different saw. Festool has incorporated the Saw Stop technology on it and are displaying the cut the hot dog trick.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Very good, I have never seen the system before, just goes to show, I need to get out more.


----------

